

Facebook Paper - trendspotter
http://www.facebook.com/paper

======
Robadob
Whats the difference to the regular facebook app? It just looks like a new UI
for the apps newsfeed to me.

~~~
onedev
That's exactly what it is. A new way of interacting with Facebook. They had to
release it separately because it's too big of a UIUX change.

